# Advise on my waterbutt setup



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi

Been reading a few threads and while I'm getting my head around around the whole water harvesting issue, I'm not getting a clear answer what I need to do as most of it can be trail and error.

I've got 1 waterbutt system and a 3P Rainwater filter (yet to be attached) and I'm wondering if I need some kind of micro filter between that filter and the water butt?
If I have that would it actually help as I can imagine stuff (technical word) for it getting and sitting in the waterbutt. I've seen other people using a 2/3 waterbutt system but its a bit other kill I think.

Its going to be attached to a compact K4 Water Pressure but I've yet to test if the pressure is enough. (That's another story)

So is it worth getting a micron filter between the filter and waterbutt or should I skip this all together and concentrate getting a filter from the waterbutt to the hosepipe? 

Thanks.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Having more than 1 water butt is not overkill if you want to attach a P.W. The more you filter the water before final container the better.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Having more than one water butt is also not overkill if you want to store more than one water butt's worth of water - and 200 litres (probably 180 usable capacity) doesn't go very far if you have a dry spell, especially if you're also using it to water the garden.


----------



## Gatsojon (Apr 11, 2016)

I've got 6 butts linked together which helps to maintain a decent head whilst in use. I have the main flow in from the roof into one but take the water out of the next to allow the first to act as a settling tank. I then get very little debris in the filter.


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the advise people but can someone advise when or if a micron filter is required and where?

Just don't want to put unfilter water through my PW and after a couple of barrels usage it clogs up the unit?


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Stoopid question - does a pressure washer need a hose pipe on mains water or will it suck up the water from a bucket?

For car washing I use water from my barrell, not sure of the capacity, I think 200 litres, havent tried it with the PW though.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

A micron filter seems like overkill to be honest. I have been running my PW (Kranzle HD7) for two years on water from water butt #2, through a 50 mesh (300um) Hypro inline filter and it's been fine.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

GP Punto said:


> Stoopid question - does a pressure washer need a hose pipe on mains water or will it suck up the water from a bucket?
> 
> For car washing I use water from my barrell, not sure of the capacity, I think 200 litres, havent tried it with the PW though.


"It depends". Some PWs will run fine on low pressure supplies, others can be damaged by doing so. You want to ask the manufacturer to confirm, really, otherwise you could find your warranty may not stand up (or you might knacker your machine, warranty or not!)

I specifically chose my machine because it is marketed as suitable for using low pressure water so long as you can maintain sufficient flow, which is why I have a large ID hose from the butt to the PW.

An alternative approach is to use a suitable pump in the water butt, which several members have done.


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

GP Punto said:


> Stoopid question - does a pressure washer need a hose pipe on mains water or will it suck up the water from a bucket?
> 
> For car washing I use water from my barrell, not sure of the capacity, I think 200 litres, havent tried it with the PW though.


It would vary from each pressure washer, some can suck water from a static source some would need an running water source.


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

Just a quick update, installed my waterbutt and filter over the weekend.

It hounded it down yesterday and within 2 hours it filled up quickly. I'm going to test the water pressure tonight with my jetwasher but need to know how well it works and or if pressure is enough.

 

I don't want to damage my water pressure so can someone suggest a micro filter to use?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Before you start adding filters (which will reduce flow) you need to be sure the length of hose you are intending to use will deliver sufficient flow. Running a PW on insufficient flow will do far more harm than a tiny amount of muck in the water.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Solids in the pump will quickly destroy it.

You must use a filter using 'dirty' water.

If your washer is designed for static water you have nothing to worry about.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122584306104

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

i have a 210 ltr one here free to a good home if anyone wants to collect from rotherham south yorkshire :thumb:


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

steelghost said:


> Before you start adding filters (which will reduce flow) you need to be sure the length of hose you are intending to use will deliver sufficient flow. Running a PW on insufficient flow will do far more harm than a tiny amount of muck in the water.


Noted, I have tested last night with my PW and from the waterbutt it comes out at a decent flow rate, the PW kept the water output strong and worked fine. I will see what options I have for filters.

However when I attached it to my garden hozelock water extension hose which loops around, I found it didn't get enough pressure and its making me think two options

1) Get a separate extension hose and leave that trailing in the garden when I want to use the rainwater

or

2) Invest in a water pump to use with my existing extension hose to help with flow.



LeeH said:


> Solids in the pump will quickly destroy it.
> 
> You must use a filter using 'dirty' water.
> 
> ...


Back in the day when I had access to a commercial style Katcher PW, It had that filter but does it actually do anything?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

A "normal" garden hose needs mains pressure to provide enough flow to a PW if you're talking about any significant length of hose.

The water out of a water butt (especially if it is eg half full) is at much lower pressure - you either need to compensate for this by using a shorter and larger ID hose, or increasing the pressure with a pump. The pump is probably the better bet unless you will mostly be using the PW close to the water butt.


----------

